# Can anyone recommend a CL or CS near Winchester?



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

I see the Caravan Club lists three different CLs, but there may be others near Winchester. We're looking to get away for the end of May bank holiday but, as usual, the CC Morn Hill site looks full.

So, has anyone stayed on a smaller site and if so what was it like?

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In case you haven't peeped, these are the CC ones:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...96448,-1.311193&spn=0.002917,0.00839&t=h&z=18
(he must make a mint from caravan storage ....)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...09225,-1.28319&spn=0.001458,0.004195&t=h&z=19

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...48557,-1.360685&spn=0.002914,0.00839&t=h&z=18
(you play golf...?)

Here's another which I drive past regularly:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...19317,-1.469336&spn=0.005819,0.01678&t=h&z=17
Stockbridge is delightful. It is just 1km away, but the road is not good for walking and a bike ride back is uphill. Your make of motorhome is unknown to me - n/a ;-) - but if a panel van, you can park there anyway.

Dave


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Cheers, Dave. No I hadn't homed in on them, but I have now!

I'm armed with Adria Twin, so should be able to get pretty much anywhere. I'm going to make some enquiries as to availability.

Shaun


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Shaun.

Just starting working nearby in Hursley so I'll ask some of the locals here.
Agree with Dave though, Stockbridge is nice, but from memory, can be a bit noisy from the road.

Regards
Steve


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Let's hope it's not too noisy then, Steve, 'cos I've just booked it!

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shaun,

You will be around 250m from the A30 (see my original satellite image), so you can expect road noise during the commuting hour in particular.

Do take up the walking opportunities Fairview Farm offers; the map suggests a nice footpath circuit; the second pic is a satellite image from the top of Stockbridge Down (straight up the farm track you will have driven on) bisecting the CL and Stockbridge. I enjoyed a pleasant orienteering event up there some time ago, before putting the calories back during the evening in a pub down the road in Stockbridge 

Dave


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, don't I feel a prat, Dave? There's you taking the time to give me the layout of the land, and I've actually booked the CL opposite the golf course in Pitt. When I rang this morning, I had the various sites up on my various PCs and lost track of which one I actually booked.

I don't play golf, but it looks like the course could be a nice walk, just across the road from the CL. 

Thanks anyway, Dave.

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If Fairview is available, you could always change your booking


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Only got in here today, been too busy! Was going to add my bits as a local resident, not a local boy. Funny - when I emigrated from the North some 48 years ago I used to say I was a young gay lad looking to broaden horizons. Wonder why i don't say it now , but nuff good stuff said above.

Steve, you an IBM'er presumably?

Justy realised the Percy Hobbs roundabout on the A31, edge of Winchester to Alresford road has a tidy campsite, pub too.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> Steve, you an IBM'er presumably?


Fraid so. Just switched locations from North Harbour in Portsmouth.

Live in Whiteley in Fareham, so hoping to move nearer Winchester sometime soon, but property prices in Winchester area and lack of movement on the market means I'm holding off at the moment. Much nicer up this way though


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you fancy social exercise on Monday evening or Sunday morning? Two great Hashes in your area. Worthy Winchester H3 run 6.45pm Mondays and Hursley H3 11am Sunday.

Web site, www.worthyh3.co.uk


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Crikey... thanks for the offer, but seems a bit too energetic for me 
I could probably handle the _après-hash_ bit just about.

maybe in a few months; the people out jogging around the site grounds at lunchtime has at least inspired me to join the gym here - one step at a time I think!


----------

